# Dunhill Standard Mix



## kbiv (Jul 30, 2010)

First, a little background. I mainly smoke cigars. I am just starting to get into pipes, and was graciously bombed by the Mad Professor. Figured I would post some noobie reviews of the goods so we can see how my palate shapes up and hopefully matures.
About my palate. It sucks. Too much Tex-Mex, I'm not good enough to pick out too many flavors.
Started off with the Dunhill Standard. I packed it into my Kaywoodie, I needed to finish breaking it in. 
My drink choice was probably not the smartest, Guinness. I don't normally drink, so I'm a pretty cheap date.
I can pick out a strong tobacco taste with a hot flavor. (spice hot) I'm going to guess this is the Latikia that everyone talks about. Kind of a smoked sausage taste. Its not bad.
The beer tastes funny. I've never been a Guinness fan, but figured I would give it a try. Its easier to handle if I just chug it. (bad idea:crazy. 
After about the third one of these I make the mistake of standing up. I don't know who the smart alec was that decided to make the world spin, but it definately did. Oh well, nothing more beer can't fix. (another bad idea).
My poor packing skills are definately showing, as I have to perform numerous relights. Part of the learning curve.
The taste seems to stay the same. Unfortunately the beer supply has run out. Going through the fridge only results in Newcastle. Surely an Irish beer and English will get along, right?
I think I got about an hour and 15 minutes out of the bowl. Next time I;m using a non alcoholic drink to help with the nicotine. Although, I am pretty sure the beer was hitting me the hardest. 
So.... what did we learn? 
I can't handle my booze.
Dunhill standard, to my burned out senses tastes like a cross of hot sausage and tobacco. Not unpleasant at all. Its a lot better than the B&M junk I have been smoking.
I really need to pick better drinks so I can gauge the strength better.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I enjoy when people use different things to describe tobacco. Hearing "spicy, chocolate, grassy" etc gets old. Smoked/hot sausage is a new one, great review KB!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Now that's a funny story. I'm glad you liked the tobacco even though the combination of vitamin N and the alcohol might have made you a little woozy. :drinking: :dizzy:


----------

